# Abracadaver Garage sale



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

It's Summer time and time for another Garage sale! If you are in SoCal. near Orange County stop on by. July 11, 10 to 2 at Abracadaver Productions 2021 W. Commonwealth ave. #J Fullerton CA. 714 526-7334 [email protected] We had a great time at the last one. There will be small things like Rotten Heads to Full size Pigs. Also some Props from last years Saw Haunt.

Hope to see you there.
Larry C.
Abracadaver


----------



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

*Here's a pic.*

Here's a picture of some of the stuff.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey Larry, looks like some nice stuff, and I live somewhat close here in San Diego. I'm looking for a few items to spruce up my cemetery, maybe skeletons, zombies, or reapers.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Now thats my kind of yard sale, dont see any like that around here.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whoa, that is some serious stuff. i wish i lived closer. we don't find that around here. it looks like it has more stuff than a target.


----------

